# My new tandem frame is finally shipping!



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, after 9 months my frame is actually shipping. Here is a decidedly low resolution picture that the builder sent me:










I have posted a few more images and some accompanying text here at my blog in this _*entry*_.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man!

I'm looking forward to seeing that built up!!!

Although likely not as much as you are.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet looking frame and a really well documented process on the blog, thanks. looking forward to ride reports.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I wanted to give everyone a real feel for what its like to order a custom frame. I know my experience may not be typical but anything custom from an artisan is different than other manufacturers.

We are going to make a photo documentary of the entire build process from unboxing to first trip on the road. It should be interesting, at least to us. I am hoping others looking to build a bike will get some benefit from it also.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah I got a custom bike from strong frames and honestly without rose colored glasses, it was a real pleasure.Apart from the payment.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Bittersweet shot 95 images of me unpacking the box! Here are a few images from this afternoon. 

Click on the images to see larger photos:

    

Just for the curious, frame weight with water bottle cage bolts was 2300 grams (2,300 g ~ 5 lbs.).


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

WheresWaldo said:


> Just for the curious, frame weight with water bottle cage bolts was 2300 grams (2,300 g ~ 5 lbs.).


Goodness gracious! I think I might have a 5 lb water bottle cage somewhere. I seriously doubt any of my single frmes weigh into that category and there`s no way in hell our tandem frame does. I take it your stoker is a serious rider?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Is it just me or are there no pics of your complete build on your blog? All those detail shots are such a tease!


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Is it just me or are there no pics of your complete build on your blog? All those detail shots are such a tease!


Complete build pictures will be up by the weekend.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is a complete build picture, as promised:


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

As we get a few more rides in we are finding what works and what needs adjustment or changes. 

So far we needed to change out saddles. We knew this going in as I installed old saddles we had in my garage. Now sporting two Specialized saddles a Toupe for me and a Ruby SL for the stoker, both in white.

Next to go will be the drive chain. I am just not as happy as I would like to be with the Performace version of the KMC chain. Love that chain on my single bikes but seems a bit sluggish shifting under the load of two riders. Thinking that an Ultegra or Dura-Ace chain would be a better choice.

Stoker stem is just too short. Currently a Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 130mm. My LBS will order a Deda Newton 31 150mm stem direct from Deda. I still want to use a standard stem as it will be lighter and I believe stronger than a stoker adjustable stem, and certainly much lighter.

Might need to change the rear bottle cage. Even a small bottle is difficult to get in and out.

A fwe more rides and we will have it all worked out.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

How about a ride report? Comfort, stiffness, climbing, etc.
Compare to what you were riding.
Gorgeous bike.

Thanks


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

DeLuz said:


> How about a ride report? Comfort, stiffness, climbing, etc.
> Compare to what you were riding.
> Gorgeous bike.
> 
> Thanks


Its coming, give us a few more rides and there will be a full report.


----------

